
Ask HN: What's the 'slow news' version of HN? - OJFord
I love reading HN (at least) as much as the next reader, but more generally I also enjoy (even if I don&#x27;t always manage) the concept of &#x27;slow news&#x27; - the weekly or monthly (or further apart) reviews that distil what actually mattered.<p>HN is a weakness of mine on that front. After any day that I didn&#x27;t check the top submissions at least a few times I&#x27;m worried at what I might&#x27;ve missed. I used to have an RSS feed of everything that gained at least x points (x=75 I think) but it was too much, and not really because of the value of x.<p>What&#x27;s the &#x27;slow news&#x27; way of getting (a proper subset of) HN-style content?
======
chadcmulligan
There's [https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com) \- an aggregate of the
top articles from hacker news

------
slater
lobste.rs?

